# GI of Sprouted Grain BRead or Ezkeil bread



## sixpack01 (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey nice board you guys have over here. I was wondering what your guys take is on sprouted grain bread on a bulk and or cut. I have not been able to find the GI of this stuff. I talked to Emma about this already I need to find other carbs sources. I have tried, rye,legumes,sweet potatoes etc. My main ones now are oatbran, barley,oats, veggies , fruit. Just looking for something else satisfying with a very low GI


----------



## BritishTang (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't forget Bulgar (or cracked wheat). Personally, I use bulgar more than rice; if I'm not mistaken I believe it also has a higher fiber content(than rice)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

He has tried bulgar and doesn't like it - Picky eater! 

In terms of GI - sprouted grain bread has not been tested yet... 

Grained breads do have lower GI than normal breads... and the size of grain particles in products will alter GI (larger = lower GI) so the fact that there is no flour and only grains would mean a larger impact.... Also, the higher protein content, the higher fibre content and the fats in sprouted breads would also have an effect...  So I would imagine/guess it would be < 55. 

However.... some people also believe that sprouted grains may have a higher GI than expected due to the fact that sprouting results in a higher maltose content (the starch is cleaved via enzymatic processes).... And maltose has a slightly higher GI.

So it is up to you if you want to 'risk' it... 

Personally, I think essene bread (which is similar to sprouted bread - it is simply sprouted grain mushed up (not ground, they just pound it a little) with water added that is baked REALLY lightly (traditionally it is 'sun baked') is fine if added to a good diet.


----------

